# Good form



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

For good shooting you need good form.

This is Landon, my greatgrandson he turned 3 the first week in Feb.

He thinks good form is important. He's my favorite shooting buddy. He's pretty good!

Jim


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I love seeing all these future slingers here, great stuff! It's awesome he's already keen on form


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool!!!!

That's the way 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He is going to be the Tiger Woods of the slingshot world.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey will he give lessons???


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

look at the little sniper and his little slingshot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff! Start 'em young.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it Jim...


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lovely greatgrandson rockslinger ... indeed a good form, shooters for generations ahead !!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, He loves to shoot!

Jim :wave:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Look at that little guy! He's adorable. I think we're looking at a future Olympian.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thistle said:


> Look at that little guy! He's adorable. I think we're looking at a future Olympian.


Thanks Thistle, I think so!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats great ! cant wait for him to start making his own and posting on here his builds .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like a real marksman. :king:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Be proud!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome stuff man, this is what it's all about.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

He's even turning that pouch. Has he been watching DGUI's vids? 
Great to see he's following in Grand-dads footsteps.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AlmightyOx said:


> He's even turning that pouch. Has he been watching DGUI's vids?
> Great to see he's following in Grand-dads footsteps.


*He is surely traveling the right path.*


----------

